# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Jake/Nancy/Charlie - Rumour

## moonstorm

Hi, I picked this up from DS, they cite the source as "Lime Pictures".  What does everyone think - true or too far fetched.  


In the coming months, Jake becomes clinically depressed, starts beating Nancy and slowly goes insane.
Then Charlie gets leukaemia and when Jake attempts to donate his bone marrow, he discovers he's not Charlie's father.

----------


## frankihope

Sounds a little far fetched but you never know it is hollyoaks!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes i heard that rumour as well and also Justin saves Nancy and is revealed to be Charlie's father

----------


## thestud2k7

it could be true but i hope charlies is jake son

----------


## Abbie

wow that does sound farfetched but then again if it happends over a longer period time it would be okay, cos when you say it all out its a bit like- What?

----------


## LostVoodoo

sounds like it could happen. i did hear that Jake goes a bit dark in the next few months.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Didn't Jake get a test to see if Charlie's was his or not?  :Searchme:  and then he tore up the paper....

But I could see this storyline happening..poor Nancy!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Didn't Jake get a test to see if Charlie's was his or not?  and then he tore up the paper....
> 
> But I could see this storyline happening..poor Nancy!


Yes he did a paternity test but never looked at the results just tore it up

----------


## tammyy2j

there is also rumours that Justin dies saving his son Charlie's life and the baby stays with Nancy and Jake

----------


## *-Rooney-*

[/QUOTE]

Yes he did a paternity test but never looked at the results just tore it up[/QUOTE]

i remember that i didnt think he looked at them i thought he just threw them in the bin

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by StarsOfCCTV
> 
> 
> Didn't Jake get a test to see if Charlie's was his or not?  and then he tore up the paper....
> 
> But I could see this storyline happening..poor Nancy!
> 
> 
> Yes he did a paternity test but never looked at the results just tore it up


i remember that i didnt think he looked at them i thought he just threw them in the bin

----------


## jessicaesutton

Yes, Jake has been going mad and controlling Nancy, which I find really annoying because I liked it when they first got together.

Maybe Justin being Charlie's dad is what makes Katy leave him and Hollyoaks.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ive started to like justin a lot more than jake now, and if charlie does turn out to be justins son i think this will be a good story,

----------


## Abbie

> ive started to like justin a lot more than jake now, and if charlie does turn out to be justins son i think this will be a good story,


Im the same, and I never thought I would like him again but I have.

----------


## thestud2k7

i think if charlie's justin's it will be making of him imo

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah so do i, when charlie was born justin so badly wanted him to be his, i can see justin growing up a lot

----------

